# Yarn stores in Durham NC



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

My son has just been accepted to do a post doc at Duke University and I'll be visiting him fairly often. Are there any yarn stores close to Duke? If there are any kp'ers it would be great to meet up. Iain will be in the medical labs all day so I'll be free to roam. 

Many thanks.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Not familiar with yarn stores there but congratulations to your son!


----------



## nanantoo (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't know about Durham but in Raleigh there is Robin's Nest, a craft store run by a lady whose first name is Robin. I have never been to her store but have ordered items on line from her.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

along with Michaels etc there is one LYS Cozy Inc. - 770 9th street - 919-286-3400. Enjoy


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

congrats to your son! Duke is an Excellent place to be!

There is Cozy on 9th st.
Great yarns is Raleigh
Another one in Cary, I believe
and one in Chapel Hill...I can't remember the name...senior moment.

PLUS Lots of great food in Durham and lots to do in Durham and the surrounding area. 

I am in Durham, send me a PM
Louise


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

There is one in Raleigh. Yarn Tree Studio. You can go to the web site a get more info. Try www.yarntreestudio.com


----------



## Della4 (Jan 31, 2014)

Admit ewe knit.... Litchford rd, Raleigh . Nice yarn store with drop in knitting times during the week. Enjoy Durham, lots to see and like another kp person wrote, GREAT restaurants..


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so very much. This is exciting. My son did his PhD in Milwaukee , and there were no yarn stores, or not easy to get to from Marquette without a car. I'm excited to try out these places. Louise I will PM you


----------



## DeniseD (Apr 27, 2013)

There is also Hillsborough Yarn Shop located on 114 S. Churton Street in Hillsborough, NC. The phone number is 919-732-2128. Ann Derby is the owner of the shop and is very helpful in helping you choose yarns, books, needles, etc. They are open 6 days a week and closed on Monday. Great selection of merchandise.


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

The yarn store in Chapel Hill is Yarns, Etc. They are owned by the same person as Great Yarns in Raleigh on Wade Ave, but they do have a few different items. They are on Elliott Rd off of Franklin Street, next to Whole Foods


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much ladies, I'll make a point of visiting all of them!


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

The Twisted Knitter located in a little town called Mebane, west of Durham off of 40


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

fruway said:


> The Twisted Knitter located in a little town called Mebane, west of Durham off of 40


Thank you, will check that out too


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

There are bunches of yarn shops om Durham. At least two Michael's, one JoAnn's, and two other chain stores I can't remember the name of at the moment since I live in Chapel Hill and don't use them. The shops in Chapel Hill and Hillsborough are also available and really close by. While here you need to visit historic Hillsborough in any case, and the shop there it really fine.


----------

